# New Member, couple of questions



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

I just bought a black 2004 GTO and love it. I have a couple of simple questions: My dealer says the ash tray and lighter package is "not yet available from Pontiac" and I find that hard to believe, does anyone know if this is true? I have always kept a spare key in my wallet but find the GTO key to be quite bulky since it also contains transponder. My dealer says that's the only way the key is made, this sounds reasonable to me but I thought I'd ask if anyone knows anything different. I don't like the idea of the little magnetic boxes having had bad luck with them in the past. Any suggestions. Thanks to all.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't know about the ashtray, but the key is more than just the transmitter to open the doors.

See that little metal bump ? That completes a circuit from the key itself that electronically identify the key. So you have the "bumps" on the key and this id in there to assure that your car only starts with your key.

You sure don't want to lose that key either, the sales guy reminded me MANY times as I was buying mine - $250 to replace the key.

---Larry


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I just ordered the ashtray kit for my GTO. There is one for the front and another you can order for the rear. My dealer thought he had one in stock as someone else ordered the front one and never picked it up, but it had been returned. They thought it should be in by this Tuesday.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Glenn, I thought the dealer was giving me BS. I contacted Pontiac Customer Assistance and asked them if it was available. Twice they gave me a song and dance saying they couldn't help and go back to the dealer. On my third try they promised to contact the dealer on my behalf and I'm waiting for their response. I love the car but I guess it's the same old story with Pontiac and GM.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm not sure if the Pontiac works the same way, but on Fords, the transponder doesn't come into play until you try to start the car. So you can have a copy of the key made that will open the door, but it won't start the car. Comes in handy if your keys are locked on the inside, but not if you lose the key entirely.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Where do you find a blank like that, and how the heck do they grind it? Note that the key looks like two half-keys welded together.
??? Larry


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2004)

Not sure....I'm not sure if it works the same way with the Pontiacs, or at least the GTO, but if you were to find a black, perhaps it would work. Hard to say really, lol.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks, just a simple key is what I want. I never thought to ask a locksmith. DOH! I'll stop in one later this week.


----------



## chards (Sep 17, 2004)

LarryM said:


> Don't know about the ashtray, but the key is more than just the transmitter to open the doors.
> 
> See that little metal bump ? That completes a circuit from the key itself that electronically identify the key. So you have the "bumps" on the key and this id in there to assure that your car only starts with your key.
> 
> ...


My sales person told me key replacement is covered by the Roadside Assistance Program. He even went as far as to tell me that if I lock my keys in the car to call and say that I lost the key, since replacement is free but there would be a charge to unlock the doors to get the "not lost key". All you need when you call is the code that was attached to one of the keys when you took delivery.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

chards said:


> My sales person told me key replacement is covered by the Roadside Assistance Program. He even went as far as to tell me that if I lock my keys in the car to call and say that I lost the key, since replacement is free but there would be a charge to unlock the doors to get the "not lost key". All you need when you call is the code that was attached to one of the keys when you took delivery.


Okay, shall we have a little pool to see who'll be the first to test this little theory???  

---Larry


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I got my ashtray/lighter this afternoon. I thought I could install it myself but I give up. It replaces the covered storage box under the radio. Looks pretty cool. You push on the door and it slides out with a really cheap looking lighter in it...I'll have to buy a chrome billet lighter at O'Reilly or AutoZone. Anyway, I'm taking it to the dealer tomorrow to see if they'll stick it in for me...I couldn't figure out how to get the radio face plate off and I think the silver side pieces on the console that swoop up around the radio will have to come off too. I didn't want to screw anything up.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

How long ago did you order it. Pontiac customer service told me it won't be available until January and it's pissing me off.


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I ordered it from my dealer on Monday and it was in on Thursday. I got ripped off though...I paid $89 at the dealer and I could have bought it online at gmpartsdirect.com for $62.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks Glenn, I checked gmpartsdirect and they indicate it's a special order so they probably don't have it either. By the way, they list it at $62 and when I went to their order page the price comes up at $75. I've heard too many bad stories about them on the Corvette Forum so I didn't order it. I guess I'll just have to gerry rig something. And GM will continue to wonder why Japan is eating their lunch.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 20, 2004)

Glenn, I just received my factory service manuals today and the procedure to install the ashtray is somewhat involved. Both the center trim panel and the console trim panel have to be removed. Also the radio and switches for the hazzard, windows and traction control. It seems to indicate there is a plug for the lighter but it says "if so equiped". I wouldn't try it without the manual,with the manual it might take a couple of hours.


----------



## GlennH (Sep 22, 2004)

I already figured it was more than I wanted to tackle. I didn't want to screw up my interior. I have an appointment tomorrow with my dealer to have it installed. They said they would charge me $85 to install. Regardless of what it cost, I want my ashtray in the dash. I hate the little one that fits in the cup holder I bought at AutoZone and it doesn't have a cigarette lighter.


----------

